# Successful Enabling



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, thanks to KindleBoards, I have all sorts of stuff I never knew I needed for my K2. Thanks enablers! Oh, I also have another Borsa Bella Travel Bag not pictured.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

A very nice looking Kombo!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Does my heart proud.....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love that Lunar Blue Travel Bag-I've got one and am considering a back up!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yahoo!!!!!!  Another well loved Kindle, happily paraded about in new duds!  LOL

Glad we could help!  And I have to admire your taste--that's one of the BB patterns I keep looking at for myself and I have the pink tranquility skin on my MacBook.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I HAD to have the Lunar Blue BB as soon as I saw it had become available again!  All of them were tough choices - so many gorgeous accessories, only one K2, only one salary... LOL

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Good choices. Really beautiful.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

If I cave in and buy a BorsaBella, it will be that one.  
deb


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

would the mighty bright light fit in side pocket?
sylvia


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Nitro,
Glad to see you got the whole act together.
It's nice when our enablers can look upon the results of their work like this.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

ak rain said:


> would the mighty bright light fit in side pocket?
> sylvia


I posed that question to others while assembling my accessories, and I tend to agree - it is possible to put the Mighty Bright in the pocket, but with the Oberon cover inside, it's a tight fit and might lead to screen damage if you weren't careful.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Nitro,
> Glad to see you got the whole act together.
> It's nice when our enablers can look upon the results of their work like this.


Glad to help! I know it also helped me a lot to see other combinations of accessories all together when I was shopping for mine.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

NitroStitch said:


> I posed that question to others while assembling my accessories, and I tend to agree - it is possible to put the Mighty Bright in the pocket, but with the Oberon cover inside, it's a tight fit and might lead to screen damage if you weren't careful.


thank you. I found myself camping without a light this weekend. I need to find a bag that carries light safely too
sylvia


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

ak rain said:


> thank you. I found myself camping without a light this weekend. I need to find a bag that carries light safely too
> sylvia


I got this light and it fits in the pocket great - I do make sure I put the back of the Kindle in its M-Edge cover to the pocket side just in case - It goes on the M-Edge cover ok - I have to be careful when I slide it on - but I hope that the cover will squish up a bit where it goes over time -- the light it gives is great ... it would be perfect if the clip on was actually a clip on instead of a slide on.

http://www.amazon.com/2-LED-Slim-Light-Black/dp/B0010T5AZU/ref=pd_bxgy_op_text_b

sorry not enough coffee yet - can't for the life of me get the picture to show here.....


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to the bandwagon. That is one nice looking well taken cared of Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<sniff, sniff> <dabs eyes>

I'm so proud of everybody here!!

And your choices are beautiful!


----------



## joeyjhg2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Very pretty! Is the blue a light blue or deep blue? I can't tell because of difference in monitors.
Thanks!


NitroStitch said:


> Well, thanks to KindleBoards, I have all sorts of stuff I never knew I needed for my K2. Thanks enablers! Oh, I also have another Borsa Bella Travel Bag not pictured.


----------



## joeyjhg2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have several of those lights, so good to know they will fit. 


rho said:


> I got this light and it fits in the pocket great - I do make sure I put the back of the Kindle in its M-Edge cover to the pocket side just in case - It goes on the M-Edge cover ok - I have to be careful when I slide it on - but I hope that the cover will squish up a bit where it goes over time -- the light it gives is great ... it would be perfect if the clip on was actually a clip on instead of a slide on.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody!  Jasmine is very happy with her new accessories!  

I'm using one of the Great Point Light lights in the Borsa Bella bag, and the Mighty Bright stays at home or goes in a bigger carrying case or tote. 

The Arctic Blue BB is a really pretty blue with grey-green tones.  Kind of hard to describe, especially with all monitors showing different colors.  Very nice though!


----------

